
Oin the Dark Side of the Flux: Responding to Actions with Actors - rubikscube
http://jamesknelson.com/join-the-dark-side-of-the-flux-responding-to-actions-with-actors/
======
jesuslop
Lacks Gloin, Bofur, Bombur, etc.

